# Chutney, Ham & Cheese Panini



## GB (Oct 2, 2009)

Here is a recipe which was provided to us by French's, for our member's benefit.

Chutney, Ham & Cheese Panini 



*
Prep time: 15 min.

Cook time: 5 min.

Servings: 4
*
1/3 cup chutney, chopped
4 tbsp. FRENCH'S® Honey Dijon Mustard
8 slices rustic whole wheat bread
1 small pear or apple, cored and thinly sliced
2 cups loose-packed arugula leaves
4 thin slices low-sodium Swiss lace cheese (4 oz.)
8 thin slices low-sodium deli ham (8 oz.)

COMBINE chutney and mustard in small bowl. Spread on cut surfaces of bread slices. 

TOP 4 slices bread with pear, arugula, cheese and ham, dividing evenly. Cover each with top slice of bread. 

GRILL sandwiches in hot electric grill pan for 4 to 5 min., until golden and cheese melts.


----------

